# We both have addictive personalities



## Shaunee

My partner and i have an extreme kind of relationships. When we're good we're awesome but when we're bad we're a mess and things go down hill fast. I am addicted to drugs, alcohol (active), smoking (active) and gambling and my partner is addicted to all of the above plus sex. Im concerned that its become a recipe for disaster as im willing to take control of my addictions but my partner isnt. He says 'yea ill get help' but then the following day hes buying a box of alcohol??? Its stressing me out and its the behavior associated with these addictions thats hard to live with. Just venting, anyone in a similar position?


----------



## TBT

Been there and it doesn't work out.If you really mean it when you say you are willing to get control of your addictions then do it for yourself if for no other reason.Truth is your partner won't quit until he really wants to.Both of you should really look around you ...that's the good years of your life wasting away and they say life is too short for a reason...because it really is! I've been clean and sober for years now and choosing it was the best decision I've ever made....but I still regret the waste.Wish you the best and hope you both finally come out of your tailspin.Take care.


----------



## PFTGuy

Yeah that sounds like a painful ride. I hope you both are able to get off it, and find a peaceful place where you can nurture yourselves and one another in health and love.

Peace,


----------



## trey69

Two toxic people together usually doesn't make a good combination. I hope you both are able to tackle your addictions. However, if you are and he isn't, its not gonna work for you or be good for you. Your sobriety will be greatly affected. Chances are you will need to leave him to get clean and stay clean.


----------

